# Epson WF-7610



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I just upgraded to a larger size Epson WF-7610, due to the cost of the print and materials to run dye-sub. Have been running my Ricoh flawlessly for a little over a year, but it was the 3110 and I was limited to 8.5x14. The cost of the 7100 was just too much.

I will outfit this WF-7610 with the Cobra ink CIS system later next month, but what paper are people running in the Epson's for dye-sub, using Cobra ink? 

The Ricoh uses Beaver Tex-R, but that is for the Ricoh.

Thanks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

vegas75 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just upgraded to a larger size Epson WF-7610, due to the cost of the print and materials to run dye-sub. Have been running my Ricoh flawlessly for a little over a year, but it was the 3110 and I was limited to 8.5x14. The cost of the 7100 was just too much.
> 
> ...


DyeTrans general purpose sub paper (Conde house brand paper) is offered by Cobra as is TexPrint HR. 

The general purpose paper will print everything and then the TexPrint HR will have a higher release (as in HR) which could be beneficial on certain subtartes like fabircs and white coated back printed sublimation glass.

With most profiles and using ceramics or hard goods then the HR would likely oversaturate the product.

Also, Cobra has specific profiles for different substrates and either paper they sell. So starting out get both papers I would suggest, but in low enough quantities to try out,

Other vendors papers work too, but buy only test quantities and try out first. Technically if a profile is done to a specific paper then it would be optimized to that specific paper. But having said that I have used Starline Pacific's paper when it was available, and it worked and looked fine. Just depends on how close the 2 papers are.

I have heard of others using Coastal Business "House Brand" as well with Cobra's sub inks.

But start out with what is "endorsed" by the ink vendor, confirm it works, then later shop around and see if there are others out there if you like.

Once you establish business and then have repeat business changing papers might force you to later tweak your art files for repeat orders of the same design done previously on a case by case basis. 

Keep this in mind a different paper may produce an acceptable result, but could produce a different result as well. Anything color critical like logo matching this could be an issue.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Conde had texprint for Epson it prints really good and you can use it for t shirts to


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

djque said:


> Conde had texprint for Epson it prints really good and you can use it for t shirts to


 Yes, many vendors carry that. One should be careful with if not doing t-shirts though. 

I can't use it for mugs or ceramics tiles unless a profile is made for it, or I tweak all my settings. It is too saturated otherwise due to the higher release ...

Per the product info which I find to be true.

"Beaver TexPrintXP™ -HR Paper is a semi-high release paper that works on everything except some ceramic mugs. Recommended for soft things such as shirts and products made from mousepad material. While this paper will work on hard substrates, the extra ink release is wasted on them and could cause an over saturation of the image should transfer parameters (time/temp/pressure) aren’t just right. Note that this paper will work fine on glass."

Also for Epson don't buy Beaver TexPrint-R, it's for Ricohs. Some just see "TexPrint" and buy it without consideration to the pronter.


----------



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## BetsyFont (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm wondering how you like your 7610. I have one and it is a pain. It stops every 4th or 5th print and says it doesn't recognize the cartridge. I'm using a cobra refillable cartridge. I got the CIS first, but found too many problems with it. I'm using twice the ink that I should be using with this printer.


----------



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

To be honest, I haven't set it up yet. Vinyl cutter has been to busy. Hoping to get it setup next month.


----------



## fordprefect62002 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I am looking to buy an Epson WF-7610DWF for sublimation printing. The reason why I'm thinking about this model is becasue it can print up to A3 and you can copy up to A3 size via the built-in scanner. Would this model be good for sublimation printing? Any thoughts would be appricated.

Thanks


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

I bought one. It is a horror. I never got a chance to use it. Bought it on line with the sublimation kit.

It is brand new in the box. I primed it just like it said. I even watched ton of youtube videos prior to doing it.
It has been clogged from the start I never used it once. Did a head clean, blow out..... twice. Primed again. Head clean.... again.

First it was Magenta and cyan. Did a blow out and colors came out but blurry. Did a second blow out.... now only cyan is coming out.... And its not even clear.

This was the worse purchase ever. Dont bother with the Epson 4610. 
And on top of that I spent my booth rent to by this piece of **** because everybody wants sublimation.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

4610 or 7610? Could be the ciss not set up properly. Try using refillable cartridges or maybe the original epson carts if you have them. Let us know.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> I bought one. It is a horror. I never got a chance to use it. Bought it on line with the sublimation kit.
> 
> It is brand new in the box. I primed it just like it said. I even watched ton of youtube videos prior to doing it.
> It has been clogged from the start I never used it once. Did a head clean, blow out..... twice. Primed again. Head clean.... again.
> ...


99.99% that your printer was fine, it's your CIS or setup if you are having trouble out of the box. You should use the OEM carts first to test the printer before you install the CIS or refillable carts. You should also have a set of refillable carts with the same sub inks as backup and for troubleshooting if you have a CIS.

CIS often is not plug and play.

I have been using this model and many other Epson desktop printers since the beginning of desktop inkjet sublimation and know this from experience.

If you only had refillable carts you should should first test with OEM carts, this would help pinpoint your problem.

Very rare to have just a bad printer straight out of the box.

When you use aftermarket products there is always this risk.

So based on your description you don't really know what is really causing your problem.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> 99.99% that your printer was fine, it's your CIS or setup if you are having trouble out of the box. You should use the OEM carts first to test the printer before you install the CIS or refillable carts. You should also have a set of refillable carts with the same sub inks as backup and for troubleshooting if you have a CIS.
> 
> CIS often is not plug and play.
> 
> ...


So i should put the regular ink in? I am sorry. But I have know idea what is going on. OEM is the reguler ink that comes with the printer. 
What should I do next. I need help now.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> So i should put the regular ink in? I am sorry. But I have know idea what is going on. OEM is the reguler ink that comes with the printer.
> What should I do next. I need help now.


Yes put in the original OEM Epson carts. 

OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer

You would need to do a head clean or 2 afterward. Then run a nozzle check and then print the 4 color bars file in the zip package at the link below.

_The file should be printed at a higher quality setting._

It will show you the nozzle status. Often poor ink delivery is the problem, and not clogging of the printhead, But the effects are the same, lines in the printout or missing colors.

If your factory carts are allowing good printouts the issue lies with your aftermarket items.

https://www.inksupply.com/zip/purge.zip


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> Yes put in the original OEM Epson carts.
> 
> OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer
> 
> ...



The original ink cartridge is not sublimation. Just being correct before I do this. I can run sublimation through my printer, then run regular ink? Wont it mess something up. I just thought that was not suppose to be done. I thought it was like putting synthetic oil in your car, and going back to regular oil.

The nozzle check is showing all colors. Its just lines in them. And the lines are all exact every time I do a nozzle check.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is what is happening with my nozzle check. I have done everything. And this is what I get. its identical everytime also.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> This is what is happening with my nozzle check. I have done everything. And this is what I get. its identical everytime also.


You have tried a couple of head cleanings?


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9J125CVoSU
Watch this video carefully and follow.Hope it works for you. Use the OEM ink cartridges to do this. After you get a good nozzle check print out then you can try the ciss again. If it fails, it's the ciss that's your problem and you need to contact your seller for further help.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> You have tried a couple of head cleanings?


Yes. Like 5 or more


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> Yes. Like 5 or more


Print a few of the 4 color purge file images, you don't need to make the bars very big, how does it look with the color bars? use a higher quality setting for those.

Other possibility is that during your various cleanings you gunked up the waste pad. You can refer to the video the other gentleman posted just a few posts up.

Typically a new printer won't be so gunked up on the waste pad, but what happens is that during head cleans this begins to build up and must be cleaned. So instead of the waste inks being flushed during head cleans, they make the problem worse and sit on the waste pad where the head is parked, so you can clog from underneath ... anyway it's worth trying.

If all that fails then appears you have a truly defective printer out of the box, which should be replaced under warranty.

If you get a replacement test with the OEM carts first.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> Print a few of the 4 color purge file images, you don't need to make the bars very big, how does it look with the color bars? use a higher quality setting for those.
> 
> Other possibility is that during your various cleanings you gunked up the waste pad. You can refer to the video the other gentleman posted just a few posts up.
> 
> ...


I cleaned the waste pad also. I will put in the regular cartridge and run it through. 

This is just so frustrating.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

Brian said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9J125CVoSU
> Watch this video carefully and follow.Hope it works for you. Use the OEM ink cartridges to do this. After you get a good nozzle check print out then you can try the ciss again. If it fails, it's the ciss that's your problem and you need to contact your seller for further help.


I ran out of the solution to clean the heads that I bought from Cobra. 
What else can I use? 
Would the window cleaner with ammonia work?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> I ran out of the solution to clean the heads that I bought from Cobra.
> What else can I use?
> Would the window cleaner with ammonia work?


It's OK for underneath the print head and the capping station, I wouldn't inject it into the print head though.

I use 50/50 distilled water and Simple green, I also don't inject that into the print head it's good for capping station cleaning and underneath the printer.


----------



## wpuckett (Mar 27, 2017)

The only issue I seem to be having with this printer is that my pink is coming out purple. All other colors seem to be fine. Can anyone help?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

wpuckett said:


> The only issue I seem to be having with this printer is that my pink is coming out purple. All other colors seem to be fine. Can anyone help?


What does your nozzle check tell you?


----------



## wpuckett (Mar 27, 2017)

What does your nozzle check tell you?[/QUOTE]

It shows that they are clean.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

We ran a 7610 for about a year, the best experience with that printer was the day I threw it out the door! It ate paper, left track marks from the rollers and was inconsistent.
We bought a 7110 and it was a hundred times better.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bpfohler said:


> We ran a 7610 for about a year, the best experience with that printer was the day I threw it out the door! It ate paper, left track marks from the rollers and was inconsistent.
> We bought a 7110 and it was a hundred times better.


Looking like his color setup is the issue and not his hardware.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

wpuckett said:


> What does your nozzle check tell you?


It shows that they are clean.[/QUOTE]


You will need to post your settings (hopefully with screen shots) for your color management in your graphic software and your Epson driver.

And most important, are you using a _sublimation_ ICC profile with your sublimation ink?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

wpuckett said:


> What does your nozzle check tell you?


It shows that they are clean.[/QUOTE]

I also noticed you made another post in this section but you mention pigment inks ...

This is the sublimation section. You should post your question in 

Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper - T-Shirt Forums

or 

Printers and Inks for Inkjet and Laser Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

So far as my issue. I am still having issues with the nozzle check. I was told to put the regular ink cartridges in to see what happens. Its doing the same thing. Nozzles are empty in the same spots. I even cleaned the heads twice, and the things things that catch the ink after it parks.

I am thinking of just buying another printer and buying the refillable sublimation cartridge instead of the ciss.
Do you guys think it something I did, or is it the printer?

what do you guys think?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> So far as my issue. I am still having issues with the nozzle check. I was told to put the regular ink cartridges in to see what happens. Its doing the same thing. Nozzles are empty in the same spots. I even cleaned the heads twice, and the things things that catch the ink after it parks.
> 
> I am thinking of just buying another printer and buying the refillable sublimation cartridge instead of the ciss.
> Do you guys think it something I did, or is it the printer?
> ...


Some nozzles on those models don't show well, but may be OK.

Print this file (the 4 color one) and use the color bars to judge, look for banding or streaks.

https://www.inksupply.com/zip/purge.zip

Use your OEM carts for printing this


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> Some nozzles on those models don't show well, but may be OK.
> 
> Print this file (the 4 color one) and use the color bars to judge, look for banding or streaks.
> 
> ...


I tried it. Its coming out dull. I am really. Getting discouraged. But the customers keep coming


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> I tried it. Its coming out dull. I am really. Getting discouraged. But the customers keep coming


Dull is OK, are there any lines or streaks in the color bars? They should be _solid_.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> Dull is OK, are there any lines or streaks in the color bars? They should be _solid_.


I can kinda see lines if I look hard. but vaguely.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> I can kinda see lines if I look hard. but vaguely.


You can also place a small paper towel under the print head soaked with either, windex, printhaed cleaner, or 50/50 distilled water and simple green (from Walmart or grocery store.

You can also clean the waste/park pad to with the same stuff.

This video will help, but don't do any print head injection. It's shows a different printer model but can work generically.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUysQFDH6u0

Cobra I think has videos as well.

If you set the carriage to the "change cart" position, then pull the power cord, the carriage goes free so you can access the towel under the print head and also access the waste pad.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> You can also place a small paper towel under the print head soaked with either, windex, printhaed cleaner, or 50/50 distilled water and simple green (from Walmart or grocery store.
> 
> You can also clean the waste/park pad to with the same stuff.
> 
> ...


I have done that also. cleaned the waste pad and put paper towel under print head. But I did do a head cleaning were I injected some cleaner I bought from cobra ink.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> I have done that also. cleaned the waste pad and put paper towel under print head. But I did do a head cleaning were I injected some cleaner I bought from cobra ink.


Well I think you need to judge your quality based on having solid color bars, no streaks, gaps or lines. For those color bars and other bars going to a higher resolution setting for quality can help also, so print your color bars _at least_ at the 2nd highest quality.

Don't confuse have dull color with banding or lines in the color bars. Dye sub inks will look dull on paper until you actually do a transfer.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> Well I think you need to judge your quality based on having solid color bars, no streaks, gaps or lines. For those color bars and other bars going to a higher resolution setting for quality can help also, so print your color bars _at least_ at the 2nd highest quality.
> 
> Don't confuse have dull color with banding or lines in the color bars. Dye sub inks will look dull on paper until you actually do a transfer.


I put the regular ink in. And its still showing the nozzle check the same. I did a few head cleaning and now that ink is done. I am going to do a nozzle clean again and put the sub ciss back in and see what happens.
I guess I will try to print and press something anyway just to see what happens. 
All else fails I might just by another 7610 from Best Buy and get some refillable sub cartridges from Cobra ink. 
What do you think. 
Its a shame to waste $400


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> I put the regular ink in. And its still showing the nozzle check the same. I did a few head cleaning and now that ink is done. I am going to do a nozzle clean again and put the sub ciss back in and see what happens.
> I guess I will try to print and press something anyway just to see what happens.
> All else fails I might just by another 7610 from Best Buy and get some refillable sub cartridges from Cobra ink.
> What do you think.
> Its a shame to waste $400


If you haven't permanently altered the printer with the CIS mod then you can get warranty repair.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> If you haven't permanently altered the printer with the CIS mod then you can get warranty repair.


What do you mean permanently altered?
And how do I get warranty repair?

This is starting to get discouraging lol


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> What do you mean permanently altered?
> And how do I get warranty repair?
> 
> This is starting to get discouraging lol


When the CIS was installed was the cart door removed and not able to go back on? In other words can the printer be restored back to it's factory condition before the CIS was installed.

Epson offers a quick exchange warranty in the US. I think you only pay shipping to them and they give you a quick exchange.

When you bought the printer Epson has a 1 year warranty with it.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just bought another one. I am going to get the sublimation cartridges from Cobra ink. I think it will be simpler. I don't mind checking my ink every other day. 

How should I install. Should I use the regular ink first when I turn it on to prime the printer. Or just put the sub cartridge in. 

I just want it to work. I am missing so much money. 

Want advice can you give Is there a better place than cobra ink?

BTW I really appreciate the help. Ill sell the printer with the ciss that doesnt work if you want it.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> When the CIS was installed was the cart door removed and not able to go back on? In other words can the printer be restored back to it's factory condition before the CIS was installed.
> 
> Epson offers a quick exchange warranty in the US. I think you only pay shipping to them and they give you a quick exchange.
> 
> When you bought the printer Epson has a 1 year warranty with it.


I just bought another one. I am going to get the sublimation cartridges from Cobra ink. I think it will be simpler. I don't mind checking my ink every other day. 

How should I install. Should I use the regular ink first when I turn it on to prime the printer. Or just put the sub cartridge in. 

I just want it to work. I am missing so much money. 

Want advice can you give Is there a better place than cobra ink?

BTW I really appreciate the help. Ill sell the printer with the ciss that doesnt work if you want it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> I just bought another one. I am going to get the sublimation cartridges from Cobra ink. I think it will be simpler. I don't mind checking my ink every other day.
> 
> How should I install. Should I use the regular ink first when I turn it on to prime the printer. Or just put the sub cartridge in.
> 
> ...


With a new printer always check it first for a good nozzle check and overall operation with the original Epson carts.

There are other places besides Cobra, but make sure they offer ICC profiles with their inks. You can find cheaper inks but often there is no ICC nor good support.

Print a few things and then if all is well install your sub carts. If you buy pre-filled from Cobra then they are already primed. If you fill yourself then you need to learn priming them. Cobra has a video on that.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> With a new printer always check it first for a good nozzle check and overall operation with the original Epson carts.
> 
> There are other places besides Cobra, but make sure they offer ICC profiles with their inks. You can find cheaper inks but often there is no ICC nor good support.
> 
> Print a few things and then if all is well install your sub carts. If you buy pre-filled from Cobra then they are already primed. If you fill yourself then you need to learn priming them. Cobra has a video on that.


I appreciate it. So when I put the sub cartridge after using the regular ink, just run a few head cleanings with the sub to clear it out right?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

daud1200 said:


> I appreciate it. So when I put the sub cartridge after using the regular ink, just run a few head cleanings with the sub to clear it out right?


Only if your nozzle check is not clear. Once the new cart is recognized the firmware will do an auto head clean and then charge the ink.


----------

